# My First Ln2 Overclocking Session



## $ingh (Aug 29, 2012)

So after a long period and with lot of efforts i am able to arrange Liquid Nitrogen and Successfully completed my first ln2 overclocking session with AMD Phenom ii x4 955be With the rock solid Motherboard Asus Crosshair IV formula and ofcourse with my best friend who helped me a lot to make this Session successful ..

Special thanks my parents,my friends for the understanding and supporting me ..


Setup:-

Amd Phenom ii x4 955be ( Awesome chip with just 1.62v i am able to cross 6.4ghz)

Asus Crosshair iv formula (Great motherboard from Asus even with too much moisture on its components it still keep on working ..Rock solid Motherboard)

G-SKILL 2*2GB 1600 CL7 (max overclocks to 2230 mhz on it ...nice ram kit)

Radeon HD 5870 

EX-1000 watt

Aoc E2251 FW

Self Made Ln2 pot ( Pot is working like charm ...i am too happy with its results )

Self Made bench table (just for benching)

25 litres of LN2


So here are some Chilled results :-


Globally Ranked At 62th

$ingh`s CPU Frequency score: 6346 mhz with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/245/cpuoz.th.jpg


Globally Ranked At 71th

$ingh`s SuperPi score: 11sec 968ms with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7119/superpip.th.jpg

Globally Ranked At 35th

$ingh`s PiFast score: 19.34 sec with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/1128/pifast.th.jpg




Some other pics :-


*img7.imageshack.us/img7/629/dsc00915n.th.jpg


*img51.imageshack.us/img51/209/dsc00942am.th.jpg


*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8754/dsc00955jd.th.jpg 


*img834.imageshack.us/img834/2331/dsc00953o.th.jpg 



Too much moisture these days made me to stop benching ...as some wprime benches are still left . Anyway going to test Phenom ii x6 in next 1-2 days ..

Its a great experience working with LN2 ..

Hope You guys will enjoy it ...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

Good stuff man 
Do you use any hardware to measure power/current etc as well?


----------



## $ingh (Aug 30, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Good stuff man
> Do you use any hardware to measure power/current etc as well?



Thanks @sharang.d ..no i haven't use any device to measure current/power ....


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2012)

thats almost like double the stock freq. ....
Good 1 man.


----------



## $ingh (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Rishi ...


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats for your great achievement! i think you can push the CPU to its limit without burning it


----------



## $ingh (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Thanks ....This one is just a trial Test haven't push the CPU to its limit ..May be next Time


----------



## $ingh (Sep 3, 2012)

Today i am able to get sometime for completing my Overclocking task and here are some better attempts :-

Amd Phenom ii 955be Overclocks to 6539mhz and Globally Ranked at 49th 

$ingh`s CPU Frequency score: 6539 mhz with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img571.imageshack.us/img571/3425/imageid835605.jpg



Super pi 1M 11sec.391ms Globally Ranked at 57th

$ingh`s SuperPi score: 11sec 391ms with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/2856/imageid835612.jpg



Wprime 32m 6sec 562ms Globally ranked at 47th

$ingh`s wPrime 32m score: 6sec 562ms with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/1470/imageid835620.jpg


Wprime 1024m 216sec 516ms globally ranked at 30th

$ingh`s wPrime 1024m score: 216sec 515ms with a Phenom II X4 955 BE

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/7663/imageid835623.jpg




*img6.imageshack.us/img6/986/imageid835604.jpg


*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7875/imageid835611.jpg


Thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

Saw your post somewhere else.
Good work!


----------

